# MIss Egypt 2013



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/601463_483431498348112_1358831344_n.jpg


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/601463_483431498348112_1358831344_n.jpg




That would be hilarious if it wasn't a warning,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

because real beauty is on the inside


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> because real beauty is on the inside




but it also means that a Christian can't be Miss Egypt.. not that there was any chance of that.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> but it also means that a Christian can't be Miss Egypt.. not that there was any chance of that.


is there even a Miss Egypt contest? :confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> is there even a Miss Egypt contest? :confused2:




Yes there is... but for how long?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I know it's a political statement from somebody......but I find it scarey!!!


----------

